# Alle 6 Tage 6 Euro! Hilfe!



## mutter1980 (15 November 2017)

Wir sind ratlos. Beim reinschauen in die Handyrechnung stellten wir fest, dass unsere minderjährige Tochter ein Sms Premium Abo abgeschlossen hat. Alle 6 Tage werden 5,99 Euro abgebucht. Das seit 5 Wochen.Auf der Rechnung steht lediglich eine sehr kurze Nummer, über die man nicht mal beim googeln etwas erfährt.Eine Drittanbietersperre existiert schon lange. Meine Tochter kann sich nicht erklären wie es dazu kam. Auch bekam sie keine Bestätigungsmail  oder Sms. Unser Handyanbieter kann uns nicht helfen. Wir haben keine Daten uns nichts in der Hand, außer der kurzen Nummer auf der Rechnung. Wie kommen wir da nur raus? Was sollen wir tun? Kann uns jemand weiterhelfen? Verzweifelte Grüße


----------



## BenTigger (15 November 2017)

Doch, Euer Handyanbieter kann euch helfen, denn er ist es, der die Rechnung einzieht und er kann es abstellen. Nur will er das nicht, weil er mit daran verdient. Grade wenn ihr ne Drittanbietersperre habt, die schon länger als 6 Wochen existiert, hätte er das Abo gar nicht zulassen dürfen.


----------



## mutter1980 (15 November 2017)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.Wir haben heut mehrmals mit unserem Anbieter telefoniert. Er hat ausdrücklich gesagt, dass wir ein Abo eingegangen sind und es unsere Sache ist, dieses zu kündigen. Das wir nicht kündigen können, da wir keine Kontaktdaten haben, wäre nicht deren Sache.Worauf kann ich mich denn beziehen, wenn ich unseren Anbieter morgen wieder kontaktiere? Was ist, wenn unser Anbieter tatsächlich nicht weiß, wer dahinter steckt? Kann er diesen Horror dennoch unterbinden?Ich habe ganz klar Panik davor, jetzt monatelang 6 Euro wöchentlich zu zahlen, wenn nicht noch länger.


----------



## Hippo (16 November 2017)

Habt ihr eine Rechtschutzversicherung?
Wenn ja laß den Anwalt ran.
Ist es ein Prepaid oder ein Vertragshandy?

Der Anbieter weiß DEFINITIV wer dahinter steckt - er leitet die Kohle ja weiter.
Hast Du die Bestätigung der Drittanbietersperre noch?


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 November 2017)

Was ist denn das für ein unverschämter Anbieter? So etwas habe ich noch nie erlebt, und ich hatte auch früher bezüglich der Mobilfunkverträge meiner Kinder ab und an Probleme. Doch alle konnten gelöst werden, da sich die Anbieter meist bei Androhung, unseren Anwalt einzuschalten, kooperativ zeigten.

Diesem mehr als unverschämten Anbieter würde ich schleunigst die rote Karte zeigen und den Betreiber wechseln.


----------

